# flywheel removal



## Floyd (Jun 1, 2010)

What kind of tool do I need to remove the flywheel? Do I need to get one made for he bike or will something else work?


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

I used a gear puller, but took 3 of the screws out and bolted the puller on w/longer screws. MAKE SURE you put the crank bolt back on before pulling so you don't flare it out!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

The tool made to pull that is about 100 bucks. You have 3 options...use a gear puller like he said, buy the tool, or take it apart and the dealer will pull it for you.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i used a harmonic balancer puller by removeing 2 of the allen head bolts that are in the inner portion of the rotor, that method worked fine , but i finaly broke down an bought the proper tool


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

_*call the dealer.*_.. service pulled mine for $25 cash. took 5 min. on the trailer. Tell em you know of other dealers that do this. My dealership is called Champions Kawasaki in Cocoa FL.


----------



## Floyd (Jun 1, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> _*call the dealer.*_.. service pulled mine for $25 cash. took 5 min. on the trailer. Tell em you know of other dealers that do this. My dealership is called Champions Kawasaki in Cocoa FL.


 The guy that owns the dealership here is a real peckerhead. They wanted 40 bucks to pull the primary clutch off. I already had everything pulled off the side but he said he had to pull his guy off of a job to do it for me. Long story short we exchanged some words and I bought my own clutch puller from EPI. I will try some of the ideas above. Thanks guys!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

rmax said:


> i used a harmonic balancer puller by removeing 2 of the allen head bolts that are in the inner portion of the rotor, that method worked fine , but i finaly broke down an bought the proper tool


I used this also.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

some dealers can be real pricks, you can pick up a harmonic balancer puller at any parts store for around 20.00 bucks i would think been long time since i bought one, but they will work just fine,


----------

